# Beet Harvest "festival"



## LeeevinKansas (Apr 7, 2011)

ha i cant remember the exact name but i know ive talked to many other people about this in person. 

the beet harvest. i keep saying festival because it reminds me of like a full moon festival from harvest moon, which is a video game series, or like the midwinter moon harvest out of some european fairytale. anyways. the beat harvest up north in nebrask and michigan or something?

i dunno. all i know is im for sure going. last year when i found out about it it was too late and i couldnt get ahold of them. but yesterday some guy from there called me and sent out the applications. but its a done deal for sure that ill be there. im in serious need of some cashflow.

plus the ol lady agrees and might do it too. and from there fuck wichita im done with this place. i hate it. fuckin blows. kansas is cool but the city is nothing but memories. some good some bad but i wanna move on. been delaying hitchhiking now for like a year. 

anyways outside of ramblin courtesy of some cheap beer, who else is gonna go to this?

id like some more info about it if anyones got any? 
how does the camping work?


----------



## dawgrunner (Apr 17, 2011)

LeeevinKansas said:


> ha i cant remember the exact name but i know ive talked to many other people about this in person.
> 
> the beet harvest. i keep saying festival because it reminds me of like a full moon festival from harvest moon, which is a video game series, or like the midwinter moon harvest out of some european fairytale. anyways. the beat harvest up north in nebrask and michigan or something?
> 
> ...



I need some cash on the road, when is the beet festival? I can work but the Hep C is killing my energy reserves each day. Funny how when you coming toward the end of your mortality you become easy going and happy. Oh well!


----------



## Lizzzzz (Apr 25, 2011)

LeeevinKansas said:


> kansas is cool


 lolololololololol i'm in kcmo and kansas is NOT cool. (with the acception of larryville)

no but seriously i've heard good things of that festival, the only downer is that it's way up north in the fall, cold as balls and it's hard work but it's great pay and i'm sure a lot of crusties will be there to socialize with. i was thinking about going but then decided heading west and harvesting yummy dank nugz sounded way better.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (Apr 26, 2011)

I know folks who do the beet harvest and will ask.
I looked in to this myself.
I have been told alot of junkies & wasters do these jobs.
And you may have to wait round 1-2 months for a position at one of the 'factories'.


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed (Feb 8, 2014)

the beet harvest doesnt even last morr than a month so if yer waiting longer than that you aint workin. also you dont typically work in the factory itself but if you do its generally the more laborious jobs with less punks to work with and less time to fuck around/sleep on the clock. . it aint all that cold and i dont know what you mean by wasters but there is some people eho work beets thst do drugs just like any job but punks have been doing beets where i was at for 15 years and they are the most solid crew of people id met in a while. cant wait to go back next year


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed (Feb 8, 2014)

also the work is a joke


----------

